# super maxys cranks



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey fellas i have here a set of 3piece super maxy cranks.Looking to trade for some 3piece chromo cranks redline,GT,profile something like that..........please email for pics mrtuco888@yahoo.com.thanks again


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks guys crabks traded today..........................


----------

